# The new porsche 911 carrera gts



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Gran Turismo Sport' models offer outstanding levels of Porsche performance

Porsche today announces the second generation of the 911 Carrera GTS, ahead of its arrival in showrooms this November. It will join the acclaimed Boxster GTS, Cayman GTS and Panamera GTS in the range of sports cars from Stuttgart.








Each of the four new 911 Carrera GTS models - a Coupé and a Cabriolet, available with either rear-wheel or all-wheel drive - build on the established core values of the iconic rear-engined 911 by adding further technical features to generate even higher levels of dynamic performance and driving enjoyment.

Under the rear engine lid lies an evocative flat-six power unit, tuned to develop 430 hp, an increase of 30 hp over the Carrera S. This is combined with the Sport Chrono package offering dynamic engine mounts, and Porsche Active Suspension Management (PASM) damper system which lowers the car's ride height by ten millimetres.

Improved efficiency has also led to quicker acceleration and higher top speeds, and Combined fuel consumption figures remain unchanged from the favourable level of the S models. For example, when combined with the Porsche Doppelkupplungsgetriebe (PDK) double-clutch gearbox, the 911 Carrera GTS can return 32.5 mpg and also sprint from zero to 62 mph in 4.0 seconds (Cabriolet: 4.2 seconds). With the standard seven-speed manual transmission and rear-wheel drive, a top speed of 198 mph is possible.








The exteriors of the new 911 Carrera GTS - like other GTS models - differ significantly from the other Carrera models. All versions feature the 911 Carrera 4 body with wide-flared rear wheel arches and a wider track. Also standard are 20-inch diameter alloy wheels with centre-lock mechanism, painted in an exclusive matt black finish. Accentuating the nose styling are special trim elements and smoked bi-Xenon headlights with the addition of the Porsche Dynamic Lighting System (PDLS). The air intake grille on the rear engine lid features bespoke GTS black trim strips and black chrome-plated exhaust tailpipes add to the strong visual identity.








Further aural distinction is delivered via the standard sports exhaust system, which delivers an unmistakable GTS sound.

The driver and front passenger sit in an exclusive Alcantara interior with leather-trimmed sport seats. The centre seat panels are finished in Alcantara, as on the other Porsche GTS models.








With the addition of these new top models, the 911 Carrera range now consists of 12 sports cars at three power levels, as Coupés and Cabriolets, and in rear-wheel and all-wheel drive configuration.

The new 911 Carrera GTS models are available to order from Porsche Centres in the UK and Ireland from today, with first cars arriving in showrooms during November.

911 Carrera GTS range UK RRP Irish RRP 
911 Carrera GTS Coupe £91,098 €144,329 
911 Carrera 4 GTS Coupe £95,862 €154,152 
911 Carrera GTS Cabriolet £99,602 €160,198 
911 Carrera 4 GTS Cabriolet £104,385 €167,931

Standard equipment includes black tinted bi-Xenon headlights with Porsche Dynamic Lighting System, sports exhaust, Sport Chrono Pack with dynamic engine mounts, leather/Alcantara interior trim, sports seats, 20-inch centre-lock alloy wheels, Porsche Active Suspension Management (PASM), Porsche Torque Vectoring (PTV) with rear limited slip differential, 7-inch colour touch-screen Porsche Communication Management with satellite navigation, digital radio, a universal audio interface offering MP3 connectivity, automatic climate control, Porsche Stability Management (PSM), Porsche Vehicle Tracking anti-theft system, three year warranty and three year roadside assistance package.

The 911 Carrera 4 GTS models add Porsche Traction Management (PTM) all-wheel drive.

Customers will also be able to explore the potential of their new car by participating in a complimentary course at the Porsche Experience Centre, Silverstone.

The GTS lineage

Since the legendary 904 Carrera GTS of the 1960s, the letters 'GTS' have stood for 'Gran Turismo Sport' and a promise of outstanding levels of Porsche performance.

With the new model, Porsche is extending the GTS principle once more to the 911 Carrera. Like the Cayenne GTS, Panamera GTS and Boxster and Cayman GTS models already, this is a car that stands for superior driving dynamics in its segment.

The combination of letters originates from the 904 Carrera GTS, a race car dating back to 1963 that could also be registered for use on public roads. In the 1980s and 1990s, the 924 GTS and 928 GTS cultivated this principle. It was reborn in 2007 in the form of the Cayenne GTS, and was subsequently applied to the 'Type 997' 911 Carrera and the Panamera.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Very sexy!


----------



## clap (Aug 26, 2013)

3 year warranty, that's a first for Porsche. It's normally 2 years. Poor customer service imo. I own a 911 too.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

clap said:


> 3 year warranty, that's a first for Porsche. It's normally 2 years. Poor customer service imo. I own a 911 too.


Need to mend some bridges and boost PR,there's quite a few unhappy 991 GT3 owners out there!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunners these. IMO the GTS is the pick of the range in all models (Boxter/Cayman/Panamera/Cayenne as well as the 997.2 991) so this should be a stunning useable drivers car if the previous ones are anything to go by.

Of course, the GT3's, RS's will always be the driving weapon but I reckon the GTS is the perfect blend of comfort and driving entertainment.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

it just looks the same as every other 911 out there...


----------



## clap (Aug 26, 2013)

Clark @ PB said:


> Need to mend some bridges and boost PR,there's quite a few unhappy 991 GT3 owners out there!


And about time too. I've owned Porsches for 10 years and my assessment of them is that they are a ruthless corporate money making machine. The number of recalls that they should have carried out but failed to do due to cost is high. They should take a leaf from the Japanese manufactureres. Unfortunately the cars are gorgeous and drive fantastically making them addictive.


----------



## clap (Aug 26, 2013)

m4rkymark said:


> it just looks the same as every other 911 out there...


Which is a good thing, and one of the things that makes the car special.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

clap said:


> Which is a good thing, and one of the things that makes the car special.


sorry they do absolutely nothing for me but if we all liked the same thing life would be boring.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

m4rkymark said:


> it just looks the same as every other *991* out there...


Edited for accuracy 

If you're a Porsche geek then the 991 looks very different to previous 911's


----------



## whoami (Feb 25, 2007)

clap said:


> 3 year warranty, that's a first for Porsche. It's normally 2 years. Poor customer service imo. I own a 911 too.


It's been 3 years for some time now.

However, what they do is add on the 3rd year as a mandatory cost "option".

Bizarre.


----------



## clap (Aug 26, 2013)

whoami said:


> It's been 3 years for some time now.
> 
> However, what they do is add on the 3rd year as a mandatory cost "option".
> 
> Bizarre.


Sounds like Porsche!


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Looks great in the red :thumb:, unfortunately I don't think I'll ever own one! :lol:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Doesn't LOOK as though much has changed. Not necessarily disappointing, as I'd still love one - I just wish some companies would take a gamble and bring something 'different' out. :thumb:


----------



## clap (Aug 26, 2013)

Kriminal said:


> Doesn't LOOK as though much has changed. Not necessarily disappointing, as I'd still love one - I just wish some companies would take a gamble and bring something 'different' out. :thumb:


They did that with the Panamera!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

clap said:


> They did that with the Panamera!


And the Macan which they released a couple of months ago (said to be an incredible drive btw...)

I have to confess to being one of those nerds who tends to know the differences in looks and features between most of the models in the range, I can tend to spot the difference between a 'standard' Carerra, 4S, and a Turbo at a distance, let alone the GT(2/3) and RS models! I think what they have done with the 991 by introducing the 'Targa' model is very clever, and the GTS is the true blend of every day usability and the pick of the driver orientated options on the list.

I also have to agree with Clark, the 991 is vastly different to the previous generations in every respect!


----------



## stipp (Jul 15, 2006)

Looks good.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Clark @ PB said:


> Need to mend some bridges and boost PR,there's quite a few unhappy 991 GT3 owners out there!


Which is why we send ours to david phillips Edinburgh, both Edinburgh and Glasgow based were let down's especially when they seen any modification's, we got the feeling they didn't want to know the car after changing a lot of stock item's.


----------



## clap (Aug 26, 2013)

k9vnd said:


> Which is why we send ours to david phillips Edinburgh, both Edinburgh and Glasgow based were let down's especially when they seen any modification's, we got the feeling they didn't want to know the car after changing a lot of stock item's.


I use a specialist. Tried the main dealer for 18 months recently and they were poor.


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

I like it...:thumb:


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

It looks a bit dull if I am honest.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Me too and it's about time they got into the real world of looking after their customer base.



clap said:


> 3 year warranty, that's a first for Porsche. It's normally 2 years. Poor customer service imo. I own a 911 too.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Beautiful car, hefty price tag


----------

